# Escambia Water conditions



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

River looks pretty muddy. Anyone been out in the last few days. Any clear water in the creeks?


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

*Wow!!*

Over 100 views since last night and not one reply. Are there just no river fishing folks that visit this site or what. I notice other treads where folks seek and little help or info on the rivers and after 200 + views not one response. I am a new guy here and find that odd. I understand about secret holes and all but other than a few guys talking in code....LOL not much help seems to be avail. Not bitchin....just kind of puzzeling??

I must add that I did get a lot of feed back on a problem I was having with my new boat and that was much appreciated. Lots of good info in the repair threads.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw your post but dont have anything to add. I was watching too as I havent been on the river since its been so muddy. I dont know where you could fish that would be clear water. Sorry, I cant help.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Donut slayer said:


> I saw your post but dont have anything to add. I was watching too as I havent been on the river since its been so muddy. I dont know where you could fish that would be clear water. Sorry, I cant help.


No Need to be sorry...LOL Just was wondering why even the Cat fishing guys would not pipe up and report. We all know a little thing like to most rain since the beginning of modern times is not going to stop them....lol! The river could turn to dust and they would still be tying strings to tree branches. LOL!

Sam


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Barring the threat of lightning, I will be hitting the river this weekend and will post what I found.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been fishing the Escambia hard for the past 5 years never seen the river so messed up as it is now. Went out 3 weeks ago depending on where you went on what the water was. I know this is no help but if you want to fish go they have to eat sometime.When it's like this I just hunt for some decent water.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Checked this several times waiting on someone to report. A lot of those views are from non members. Cat hunter is rare on escambia I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

It's been two weeks since I've been, water was low but still muddy bass were biting, don't know about anything else.


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Put in at Smiths Landing, the place was packed with big trailers. Went up river and didn't see anyone, so I suspect most went south. Water Temp mid 80's and flowing. River still real high, real high and real muddy, visibility about a foot with a white bait. On a positive note, I didn't have to clean my bait after each cast as I have had to do earlier. Don't think the system is gonna normalize till winter at this rate. Didn't have the patients to fish real hard today as I got a late start and it was already sizzling out there, but no bites to be had. Thinking of heading to Black Water Sunday, that water tends to be cleaner though tough to fish.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Cap-N-Wahoo said:


> Put in at Smiths Landing, the place was packed with big trailers. Went up river and didn't see anyone, so I suspect most went south. Water Temp mid 80's and flowing. River still real high, real high and real muddy, visibility about a foot with a white bait. On a positive note, I didn't have to clean my bait after each cast as I have had to do earlier. Don't think the system is gonna normalize till winter at this rate. Didn't have the patients to fish real hard today as I got a late start and it was already sizzling out there, but no bites to be had. Thinking of heading to Black Water Sunday, that water tends to be cleaner though tough to fish.


Thanks for the report! I sure picked a hell of a year to buy a boat and start river fishing!! This has been a year to remember as far as Rain. Just one big mess for sure. LOL we will probably be complaining about the need for rain a low river conditions this time next year.LOL!!

Thanks again
Sam


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup. Some years you can walk across escambia. High water = good fish population.... Next year

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yup. Some years you can walk across escambia. High water = good fish population.... Next year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



Escambia is tough fishing right now..Outlaws are killing the river..I care not to talk much about it:thumbdown:


----------

